# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  khái niệm đánh đề online! ghilode đánh đề online uy tín số 1hơn cả win2888

## sonvip

*danh lo de online  khái niệm cơ bản :*
Cách bắt đề như sau :
Cách 1 - ghép phần băng chìm với băng nổi lại với nhau : 5x5=25 và lộn lại ,tổng số ta có 50 con 
Ví dụ: ngày 08/9 giải ĐB là 17326. Tảng băng nổi là 12367, tảng băng chìm là 04589.
ghép tảng băng nổi và tảng băng chìm với nhau ta có đề ngày 09/9 là: 52
Tương tự kết quả các ngày sau cũng như vậy.
Cách 2 - Ghép toàn bộ tảng băng Chìm với nhau ta có 20 con đề dự định.
Ví dụ: đề ngày 16/9 là 73122; như vậy tảng băng nổi là 1237, tảng băng chìm là các số chưa ra 045689 ghép lại với nhau ta được con đề 06 ra ngày 17/9 win2888
Tổng cộng cách 1+2 ta có 70 số dự kiến.
( Xác xuất ra đề trong phần tảng băng nổi rất thấp, có thể 10 ngày mới có 1 ngày ra 2 số đề trong cùng phần tảng băng nổi)
Phương pháp   danh lo de online  tảng băng này tuy hơi nhiều số để lựa chọn nhưng cũng có cái thú vị riêng của nó. Đặc biệt người đang bị vận đen ám ảnh mà run tay, không tự tin thì áp dụng Phương pháp   danh lo de online  này giải đen là tốt nhất. Hạch toán cụ thể nhé
Đầu tư: 70 số đề x 10k/số x80% = 560k; Thu về 700k; lãi 140k đủ tiền hút thuốc Vinataba đó 
Sau khi có 1 loạt những con đề như trên , phối hợp Phương pháp   danh lo de online  "3 cây", Phương pháp   danh lo de online  "Ma trận bắt bộ số", Phương pháp   danh lo de online  "chạm cầu" để chúng ta loại bớt những con đề không cần thiết và sẽ tập trung vào 1 số con nhất định để đầu tư.
 danh lo de online  có là do cái gì tồn tại cũng  danh lo de online   tuân theo một quy luật riêng của nó và nó ko phụ thuộc vào yếu tố khách quan mà nó bị yếu tố chủ quan lợi dụng và điều khiển lo de online.
* Người biết suy nghĩ sẽ tìm ra những lời giải đáp cho mọi vấn trong  danh lo de online  . Khi đánh  danh lo de online  , họ sẽ cố gắng tìm ra những quy luật nhất định trong sự xuất hiện của những con số. Và mỗi người có một cách khác nhau để tìm ra cái cầu  danh lo de online  đó. Chính vì vậy mỗi ngày, người ta sẽ tìm ra những  danh lo de online  rất khác nhau. Và ai cũng cho là mình đúng nên thường khẳng định: hôm nay chắc chắn có con gì, chạm mấy, tổng mấy.v.vv...Tuy nhiên cần phải hiểu rằng  danh lo de online   mỗi hôm chỉ có 1 số, nhưng lại có đến hàng chục (nếu ko muốn nói là nhiều hơn) cái cầu. Cầu  danh lo de online  nào chạy tiếp, cầu  danh lo de online  nào sập...chỉ có thể trả lời sau giờ quay số lo de online. Chính bởi vậy  danh lo de online  ko nên tin bất kỳ ai khi họ nói rằng hôm nay ăn chắc 100% (đánh  danh lo de online  nuôi trong một thời gian nhất định ăn chắc 100% thì tôi tin).
* Chia sẻ cho bạn vài cách  danh lo de online  của mình để bạn đỡ mỏi mắt:  danh lo de online  thì bạn tự mình vào các trang  danh lo de online  để xem nhé. Mình chỉ chia sẻ cách soi  danh lo de online  thôi. Bạn làm như sau:
+ Cách1 lo de online: Bạn phải có bảng tổng hợp giải ĐB trong ít nhất là 1 năm (giải đầy đủ cả 5 số và giải chỉ có 2 số cuối hay còn gọi là " danh lo de online  " nữa nhé). Sau đó bạn bắt đầu tìm quy luật của chạy của các con số để tìm ra chạm, tổng, hiệu...cho ngày tiếp theo. Ví dụ ngày hôm qua  danh lo de online   ra 34. Bạn hãy soi  danh lo de online   xem trong bảng kết quả 2số cuối trong bảng tổng hợp cái lần về 34 trước đó thì những con nào đã về trước con 34 vài ngày? xem có chạm tương ứng với những con về trước con 34 lần này hay ko? Nếu những con số về có sự giống nhau (chấp nhận cả những số bóng) thì có nghĩa là bạn đã tìm ra được 1  danh lo de online  rồi đấy! Tiếp tục bạn xem trong cái cầu  danh lo de online  mà bạn vừa tìm ra ấy xem cái lần về 34 trước thì sau đó ra con gì? thì hôm nay có thể có con đó là khá cao chỉ cần  danh lo de online   phòng cầu sập nữa mà thôi...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi đề tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi lo de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, web danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de online, ghilode .com, trang choi lo truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web ghi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web choi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao ghi lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh lo de online,  web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, trang lode uy tin hien nay, choi de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, ghi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode choi danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

